# Diamond doves male or female?? :)



## elliot1992 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi everyone i got a pair of diamond doves a while back and i was told that they are defiantly male and female but im not so sure can anyone tell me what they are?


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the top one is a male and the bottom the female. I have diamond doves also. Have you seen one bowing and spreading its tail to the other? That would be the male.


----------



## elliot1992 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Kalel thanks for replying, well both of them defiantly have not done the bowing and spreading of the tail, one is slightly bigger than the other but they seem to make the same boo coo sound.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm usually the bigger one is the male. Both sexes do make similar noises.


----------



## elliot1992 (Apr 22, 2015)

The both of them just started doing the males dance by spreading their tails and bowing so they are defiantly two boys unfortunately, although they are both building a nest together.


----------

